# READ THIS!! The Alpha-Stim SCS



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

http://www.themicrocurrentsite.co.uk/Alpha-StimSCS.asp

http://www.alpha-stim.com/SCS.html

This has been accredited under US Law - used to be only available to doctors but has passed all the trials to be used by individuals - just ordered one with a good money back guarantee - wondering if anyone else has tried?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

I think it might be working, I got a mild euphoria the first time I used it and couldn't stop giggling


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Definitely feeling some improvement, not sure if it's placebo or that i've started tapering off prozac or if it's the device but who cares!! Happy Days


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

LISTEN UP! THIS THING WORKS!!! I've stopped twisting my head inside out and started to just roll with it, I feel more relaxed and able to ignore the DP, it's amazing......even started tapering off the prozac.


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

Yea, but aren't you doing two things at the same time? Tapering off Prozac (which people usually start feeling better for doing anyway) and using this machine?

Looks like people in the US can't buy it


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

You can if recommended by a health professional

Yes i'm tapering off prozac but i only started alternating between 20mg and 40mg doses last week and it has a long half life so I doubt any difference would be that noticeable in that time....


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

Phasedout24 said:


> You can if recommended by a health professional
> 
> Yes i'm tapering off prozac but i only started alternating between 20mg and 40mg doses last week and it has a long half life so I doubt any difference would be that noticeable in that time....


I'm about to start Prozac (5mg or 10mg, haven't decided yet) for anxiety. Do you feel that it helped you out at all?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

well i was on effexor before that and citalopram before that, which both helped minorly...the prozac effect was more noticeable and it is used for anti-anxiety as well......also due to its long half life i doesn't take as long to come off and has fewer side effects than say paxil (paroxetine) or celexa (citalopram).
In the end the decision is yours but I've had enough of popping pills all the time, seeing all these posts 'oh i'm on this this and this it really helps' - well it just scares me frankly i don't want to be taking multiple tablets a day to feel normal, so i'm going for the alternative therapies path. None of the meds helped noticeably just took the edge off but I've found swimming,and now the alpha-stim and also getting into a routine and getting some goals has helped more, not to mention the great support i've had from family and friends and also changing jobs has helped loads as it's much more interesting and the people are nice. I've literally gone from being in the depths of despair, twisting my head inside out every day, to getting multiple 'glimmers' of normality every day in a matter of weeks.

All the best with your journey, I'm hoping saying all this hasn't jinxed me!! *hugs*


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

very interesting


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought so, and one of the first things I thought when I noticed improvement was to post on this board in the hope of helping out others, hence my multiple posts 

I will keep you all posted anyway on how it's going.


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

Phasedout24 said:


> I thought so, and one of the first things I thought when I noticed improvement was to post on this board in the hope of helping out others, hence my multiple posts
> 
> I will keep you all posted anyway on how it's going.


Any update with this?


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Phasedout24 said:


> Definitely feeling some improvement, not sure if it's placebo or that i've started tapering off prozac or if it's the device but who cares!! Happy Days


Hey,
how does it work?
and what are main symptoms with dp/dr


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

nevermind i cant afford this


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

This reminds me of a product for depression years ago that used electrical impulses fed thru rings that you put on your middle toe of each foot (similar to the earlobe connectors). I have never heard of it since. Maybe it worked but he was "bought out" by the pharmaceutical companies if you like conspiracy theories. I tried to make a similar device from, believe it or not, a battery operated, tennis raquet shaped mosquito zapper :lol: Unfortuanately it gave off too much electricity (even though it only used two AA batteries) and stung my toes too much. I also tried it on the earlobes and it hurt like hell as well. Kinda made me dizzy a bit too probably cuz it affected the balance mechanism in the inner ear. I'm a little leary of any current running thru my ears now. But if it's low enuff it shouldn't be a problem. Hmm, after reading this, I just might try the ol' tennis raquet mosquito zapper again with a variable switch that can control the amount of current.


----------



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

My Doctor just prescribed this for me. I have had DR for almost two years... she said it has helped her patients where drugs have failed!!! We'll see what happens.


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

SC,

Any update on this? Does it appear to be helping you at all?


----------



## bark (Nov 7, 2005)

Look at SC's join date. This person is trying to push the product


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

what?s up with his/her joining date? :| :| Joined: Sun May 13, 2007 2:31 pm


----------



## Islander1 (Mar 25, 2008)

any word yet?


----------



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

dunno said:


> what?s up with his/her joining date? :| :| Joined: Sun May 13, 2007 2:31 pm


I don't understand. Why is this an issue for you?


----------



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

bark said:


> Look at SC's join date. This person is trying to push the product


Link me to where I have "pushed" this product as you so claim. And what does my join date have to do with it? I've been on and off this forum for awhile. I have lyme disease.

You guys are a bunch of paranoid pricks. Seriously.


----------



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

Crumbles said:


> SC,
> 
> Any update on this? Does it appear to be helping you at all?


I've used the SCS model for an hour every day for 1.5 weeks and no improvement yet. The first day I used it I felt very dizzy and I could also "see" the jolts (white flashes) as I felt the shocks run up my ear. Very weird. No improvement with DR however my Doctor did want to me do a three week run. So we'll see. I started on the 19th.


----------



## Islander1 (Mar 25, 2008)

lol cheers for the update SC

hit us back with any more feedback if you notice a considerible change in your dp.

be much appreciated

peace


----------



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

Will do.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry not updated until now

Some improvement, the first time I tried it I was euphoric afterwards for about 10 mins lol jumping around grinning.

We'll have to see long term.


----------

